# New pc build. Sandy bridge or wait for ivy bridge?



## Vishnupg45 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi I currently have selected i5 2500 non-k processor with dh67cl mobo and 4 gb ram. The question now is that shall I wait for ivybridge at the same pricing range or just buy the config within a week?
I will be using the pc for playing games at 720p resolution and mostly for studying, entertainment.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

reports came out recently that the ivy bridge was delayed. if you can wait. then wait. initially they will be priced high IMO.


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2012)

Wait means June-July 2012. If you are in no hurry, then wait.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2012)

buy PC now and when you feel the need for higher performance, overclock it (get K series for that). if you wait for Ivy Bridge, you'll be forced to wait for pricecut, Nvidia Keplar, pricecut in HDD, etc. don't wait.


----------



## funskar (Feb 19, 2012)

Don;t wait.. get a i5-2500k procccy wid p67-z68 chipset..
and ivy bridge proccys will b only 7-8% faster than sb bt they will b minmum 20% costly than sb..


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2012)

For the best future proof pc I think it should be equipped with core i7 2600k - if possible get that


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am avoiding the i7 series to save for graphics card. And as suggested if I get the i5 2500k with p67 or z68 mobo how much will be the price difference with i5 2500 non k with dh 67cl mobo?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 19, 2012)

The difference will be around 6K. i5 2500 is around 2K+ cheaper than its K version and at 5.5K you can get a very good Intel DH67CL motherboard whereas a good Z68 mobo will cost you around 9K minimum.

But if you want the system for long run, do get a K series processor.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Feb 19, 2012)

maybe until 2014 i can have the i5 2500 non k and dh67cl will that hold that long?


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2012)

In all probability it will do. If there's no plan to upgrade in the next 2-3 years, get the best you can afford. If you are planning to upgrade within a year or so, get the cheapest that will do the job.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Feb 19, 2012)

no upgrade till 3 years. Will go with i5 2500 + dh67cl.


----------



## Techguy (Mar 16, 2012)

will ivy bridge be 20% costlier?

Hello.

I plan on upgrading my config.
Should i buy sandy bridge or wait for ivybridge. i'll buy i5 processor.

Ivy bridge has dx11, less power.
Ivy bridge release is on 29 april.. when will it be availiable (desktop cpu) in india?
I want a future proof solution so please help me...


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 16, 2012)

nothing is future proof !! But SB is best cpu for gamming so far. Ivy bridge will be costly when it will release.


----------

